# Electric winch/BT mosquito weight



## Kevin Clark (Dec 15, 2019)

Seeking advise. I'm looking at a Powerwinch RC23 Electric Trailer Winch for boats up to 23' and 7,500 lbs. I have a Beavertail mosquito (center console), with a 60hp Suzuki on a Ramlin dry launch trailer. 
Two Questions: Is the RC23 Powerwinch adequate for retrieving the BT mosquito? Does anyone know the actual weight of the BT Mosquito?
Thanks


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going to throw a guess out there that no people, loaded and full of fuel, you are between 1,100 and 1,200 pounds


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

It will winch it up no problem.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Way more winch than you need actually… Remember you’re not picking up your hull’s weight- you’re only pulling it up onto your trailer ( and allowing it to slide back down your trailer when you’re launching… with the clutch to control the descent).

I’ve been using PowerWinch for many years with my old Maverick, and it has to weigh much more than that Beavertail… I’m only running a T2400 model…

Set up properly with a walkboard and a lanyard that runs from your winch to the rear of your trailer you should be “dry footing” day in and day out. Call me directly if you need more info
(954) 309-8489


----------



## Kevin Clark (Dec 15, 2019)

Sublime said:


> I'm going to throw a guess out there that no people, loaded and full of fuel, you are between 1,100 and 1,200 pounds


That was what I sort of thought too. I actually know a place that has scales, but not sure if I want to know that badly.
Thanks


----------



## Kevin Clark (Dec 15, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Way more winch than you need actually… Remember you’re not picking up your hull’s weight- you’re only pulling it up onto your trailer ( and allowing it to slide back down your trailer when you’re launching… with the clutch to control the descent).
> 
> I’ve been using PowerWinch for many years with my old Maverick, and it has to weigh much more than that Beavertail… I’m only running a T2400 model…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevin Clark (Dec 15, 2019)

backbone said:


> It will winch it up no problem.


Good to know. Thanks


----------

